# system not working



## Rtadd (Jul 22, 2013)

<P>On the other day I go out to the job and I have a Bryant A/C system this is a R-22 with a piston. I go and look at the condenser and see that it isn't running so I start checking and find out that the dual capacitor was bad so I replaced it with a turbo capacitor. I than get the system running and hook up the gauges and see that I have 300 psi on the high and 160 on the low but the high side is going up and down. I look at the coil in the condenser didn't look dirty. Now I don't know if he had someone else there before me and added freon and overcharge it. Now when I touch the suction side it gets cold but not cooling the house</P>


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2013)

What is the ambient temp around the condenser ?

What is the temp of the hot discharge air leaving the condenser ?

What is the temp of the return air , entering the fan coil unit ? 

What is the temp of the supply air leaving the evaporator coil ?

What is the temp of the suction line , leaving the fan coil unit or entering the condenser ( or both ) .

Liquid line temp , leaving the compressor ?

What was the amp draw ? What is the name plate running amps ?

Any of the duct work come apart & blowing cool / cold air into the attic ?

Furnace / fan coil unit filters OK ? Fan blowing properly .

Condenser fan blowing properly ?

Any temp drop across any filter dryers ( stopped up ) ?

Any kinks in the refrigeration lines ?
God bless
Wyr


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

How low the high side is dropping ?
What is the ambient Temp ?


----------



## hvaclounge.com (Apr 15, 2014)

Not really enough information here to give you advice. We need more info on the readings.


----------

